# LED Tail lights



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Those are LED taillights. Brand I'm not sure of.
Nah, mine are exactly the same.

I think the OEM are fine, but those LED look nice. I wonder what they look like at night?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: LED Tail lights (ryanjn)*

They don't look that much different, but here they are;
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...+tail


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: LED Tail lights (Snowhere)*

i think they're nice but they should make them smoked as well


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

but i have to add that theyre not really a "great" improvement because a6 stock tail lights are very nice


----------



## OICQ (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: LED Tail lights (ryanjn)*

bah... deep red, jewel like ecodes for me thanks.
I don't like the way LEDs are unidirectional, plus they suck at melting snow cover off the lens in winter, as this is a problem with these cars. That's why I like the rear fog as well, nice bi-directional output and hot bub.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: LED Tail lights (OICQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OICQ* »_bah... deep red, jewel like ecodes for me thanks.
I don't like the way LEDs are unidirectional, plus they suck at melting snow cover off the lens in winter, as this is a problem with these cars. That's why I like the rear fog as well, nice bi-directional output and hot bub.

well you can use your hands to wipe off the snow


----------

